# Husband's been cheating, I wan't to get revenge on him.



## Kaylla88 (Sep 17, 2010)

My husband and I are both young. I'm 22 and he's 21. We've been married for just over a year. A lot of people on both sides of our families were against us getting married because we are so young. Anyway lately we've been having a lot of issues because he's been going out a lot with his friends and not spending a lot of time with me. I found out from one of my friends who saw him at one of the clubs in Downtown Tucson that he was dancing with another girl and left the club with her. He didn't come home until early the next morning. I suspected something was up. His boxers had this odd smell like perfume or something on them when he got into bed, and it's not a perfume that I wear. I confronted him, and he didn't want to talk about it.

The other day, I finally realized he's cheating because we get a call on our home phone from some girl claiming she wants to speak to Travis, the guy she met at the club the other night and this was the number he gave her. I told her straight that I was Travis' wife. She immediately said "Oh Sh*t" and hung up. I confronted him, and he told me I was over reacting, and we got into a big heated argument, and then he took off and came home drunk and just passed out on our bed. I am so mad about all of this, I'm going to speak to a lawyer about divorce, because I can't tolerate this. But I want to get even with him. I'm thinking I can get back at him by getting to the one thing he loves the most, his 1966 Mustang that he's been restoring from the ground up. Carrie Underwood did it on her "Before He Cheats" video. I'm tempted to just go smash it up and slash his tires. I mean what's the worst he could do after that. That will teach him to never cheat again. 

I'm tired of the way he's been acting lately. Has anyone been through a similar situation like mine?


----------



## Helen1965 (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe you should talk to JD or read his thread, your story seems to have something in common with him. Don't do anything like that to your husband's car. That just makes you as low as he is.


----------



## Greentea (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe you should have listened to your family, you got married too young, before you figured out what kind of man is suitable to be married. 
Don't damage anything, keep calm, only you keep calm, you can find a way out. you can talk to your mother ask for her ideal. she will suggest the best for you.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Do it and he can press charges. Unlike JD - who could have charges pressed against him if he did the same to her - he hasn't done anything illegal to you, so he has nothing to keep him from calling the cops on you. 

Best thing get a divorce and petition for half of all assets. Revenge might make you feel good in the moment, but there are always repercussions.


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

i almost got married at 21 but ended up bailing out on the wedding - glad I did because I sure had some fun between 21 & 24!!! I am a big believer of the old cliche "wild oats" for both men & women... its undeniable to say that early 20s for most people are confusing years!! So much to see & experience! Maybe your hubby wasnt ready for early marriage. I know that's not what you want to hear but coming from a 28 yr old that was on the same path... the family was right! too young. Why force the guy to be with you exclusively if he obviously cant do that... wheres the marriage pride if u have to keep tabs? 
I realize you might love the guy but if you stay you will always be worried about a text to his phone or why he's late coming home... do yourself a favor and see it as a mistake of the heart... if u do u will find someone more loyal down the line and might have some fun in the mean time. 
Party it up... he obviously is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Kaylla88 said:


> I am so mad about all of this, I'm going to speak to a lawyer about divorce, because I can't tolerate this. But I want to get even with him. I'm thinking I can get back at him by getting to the one thing he loves the most, his 1966 Mustang that he's been restoring from the ground up. Carrie Underwood did it on her "Before He Cheats" video. I'm tempted to just go smash it up and slash his tires. I mean what's the worst he could do after that. That will teach him to never cheat again.


Kaylla,

I'm sorry to hear you are going through all of this. First, realize many song-writers work through issues through writing lyrics, not actually vandalizing property...there are legal consequences to that, and it won't teach him not to cheat...it might teach him to hide it better or that you deserved it because 'look what you did to his prized car!'

And I'm not suggesting that he will always be a cheater...just suggesting revenge will not likely change it...he will need to feel remorse for his actions before he will likely change in the future.

It sounds as though he's living the single man's party life and not mature enough for a committed marriage and all that goes with it and if you do not see any signs of remorse or him seriously changing his ways, move on and eventually you will meet a man who is ready for it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Kaylla88 said:


> I'm tempted to just go smash it up and slash his tires. I mean what's the worst he could do after that. That will teach him to never cheat again.


Yeah, right.

Just divorce him, learn from your mistakes, and live a better life. That'll be the best revenge.


----------



## Kaylla88 (Sep 17, 2010)

turnera said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> Just divorce him, learn from your mistakes, and live a better life. That'll be the best revenge.


I do like the idea of what that JD guy's wife did to his truck haha. He deserved it. You don't hit your wife and blame it on alcohol and still worry about nothing but your expensive work truck over your marriage. But I figure that's probably not the best course of action. My husband didn't hit me like JD did to his wife, but it's still just as painful being cheated on.

Anyway, I figure I'll just ignore my soon to be ex-husband til we have a divorce hearing instead.


----------

